# Some new pics



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello at all....

Some new pics...

Androctonus mauretanicus mauretanicus










Compsobuthus werneri schmideknechti





Compsobuthus werneri werneri





Centruroides gracilis










Hottentotta spec.





Rhopalurus junceus






Best regards

Oli


----------



## Michiel (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice picuteres Oli! Any ID on the Hottentotta, it looks somewhat like H.hottentotta or H.polystictus.....Do you keep those R.junceus (male and female and young) in the same enclosure?? No cannibalism?


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

Yes I think about that hottentotta like you, but for a Hottentotta hottentotta, its to big.
Its about 7-8Centimeter without metasoma and pedipalps.

The R.j. are in a 30*20*35 centimeters terrarium, and I have 4 youngs in there since they were born, and i have no problem!
I keep all my young r.j. in groups of 7-8 with out any problem!
I think the female is gravid again...

Best regards!

(Sorry for my bad English)


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 12, 2007)

Parabuthus transvaalicus























Oli


----------



## Brian S (Feb 12, 2007)

hottentotta.ch said:


> The R.j. are in a 30*20*35 centimeters terrarium, and I have 4 youngs in there since they were born, and i have no problem!
> I keep all my young r.j. in groups of 7-8 with out any problem!
> I think the female is gravid again...


Hi Oli,
I had a R junceus juvenile canniblize a cage mate once when it molted. It would be wise to separate them.


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for your tip, but I breed them now 2 1/2 Years without any problems....


----------



## Arachnophilist (Feb 12, 2007)

Oli, what instar is that P.trans?


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello, 

The P. transvaalicus is 4.-instar 
After that roach, he ate 1 more adult cricket 

Oli


----------



## errit (Feb 13, 2007)

the androctonus als looks like crassicauda.


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello,

Im sure, that it is an Androctonus mauritanicus mauritanicus.
I bought them from Giorgio Molisani. I think he know what he is doing..

Best regards

Oli


----------



## drapion (Feb 13, 2007)

If you got them from Giorgio then thats what they are!! That man knows his scorps.


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, he really knows what he is doing...
I buy all my scorpions from Giorgio!
Here his web-site: www.buthidae.ch

Best regards

Oli Buettiker


----------

